# Recent Antique Mall Finds



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Some of my recent Antique Mall deals. I love going to antique malls to find bottles because a lot of the dealers have no idea what they have. Most of the time, dealers don't think bottles have value or don't know they have value, so they end up selling the bottles they acquire really cheap, no matter how old or valuable they may be. Sometimes the bottles are junk, or the dealer knows what they have and inflates the price to about retail+20%, but if you find the right bottle in the right booth, you can get amazing scores. 

1930's Coca-Cola perfume bottle with original stopper and a miniature bottle that I think went on a metalcraft truck. I got the perfume bottle for $8 and I have seen them sell on eBay for $30-$50.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Interesting shaped figural green bottle. It's BIM, so I think it dates before 1920. Any ideas on what this could have been used for? Cologne? Perfume?


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Dr. Munn's Elixir of Opium. BIMAL with a pontil.




Here's the pontil. Very faint, but it's there.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Jacob's Pharmacy, Birmingham, Ala. Not the drug store in Atlanta that first dispensed Coca-Cola, but I think it still has some relation to it.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice Thos. L. Smith & Sons flask. Didn't find much on the company, but I do know Maker's Mark is located in Loretto. Also, it has a BIM external threaded top. I'd like some help on dating this bottle. I do know the company went out of business in 1919.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome, dark amber, almost black,  double collared Warner's Safe Kidney and Liver Cure bottle. It's hard to take a good picture of it because hardly any light passes through it! Super clean and minty. Picked it up for $6.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Partially labeled Hostetter's Stomach Bitters. BIMAL with the bottle itself in mint condition. Even has the cork with some remnants of the tax stamp or a label seal.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Wavenlock Hair Tonic barbers bottle. Label under glass. Not in the best condition, but I still thought it was cool looking.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

G. Simmond stoneware bottle. It's a smaller one. I wouldn't call it mini, but it is smaller than your average stoneware bottle. I can't find any info on this one. Any help would be appreciated. Does the name sound familiar to anyone? 








Size comparison with the Warner's.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the Warners and Bitters..excellent scores..don't tell to many people where this antique mall is... []


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

BIM Hobbleskirt Coke bottle from Greenville, NC. There aren't any date marks on it, but I believe it was made by the Laurens Glass Works around 1917-1919, just like my other BIM Hobbleskirt from Tampa.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 13, 2014)

dont know anything about the stoneware , excellent scores !!


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice, amber, BIMAL whiskey bottle. Almost reminds me of a utility bottle or a demijohn. It has a nipple on the neck where I think a handle would have been applied. I love the form and whittle.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks deenodean!


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Got these two in Canada. Light olive green Aromatic Schnapps and a Clear, light aqua Paine's Celery Compound.


----------



## MichaelFla (Apr 13, 2014)

Pic 2 is a capers bottle. You've got some great finds! Never anything like that in antique stores near me.


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 14, 2014)

Some great finds for you.  I like the eclectic mix of bottles.  The Coke perfume bottle shows again how early they were into advertising and promotional items.  I hope your dealers are able to come up with some more goodies this year and remain ignorant about the price of bottles. Scott


----------



## deenodean (Apr 14, 2014)

I read on this site that the light aqua Celery Compound bottles are Canadian made, the amber or brown Celery Compound bottles are American made.


----------

